# Does the sdl12 port have the source files?



## unhandles (May 17, 2014)

I have installed and reinstalled the sdl12 port, but whenever I try to include SDL.h, an error pops up:

`sdl_open_win.cpp:(.text+0x19): undefined reference to `SDL_Init'`


I ran: `find / -name "SDL*"` and the only results are header files in "usr/local/include/SDL/" and .3.gz files in "/usr/local/man/man3/".  So, does the port come with the source files?  I am inclined to think so, but why does the find fail?  Oh, and do I need to set some environment variables?


----------



## unhandles (May 17, 2014)

Turns out, I needed to add `LIBRARY_PATH = /usr/local/lib; export LIBRARY_PATH` to my ~/.profile file.


----------

